# Lets Dissect This Pacemaker



## American Vintage Bicycle Supply (Aug 13, 2015)

Seller is asking $6500 (I'm not interested in it at that)

Claims it's not restored and is all original. 
( I See to many repop parts)

Thoughts...

Tyler























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## racie35 (Aug 15, 2015)

Doesn't look orig..priced high


----------



## Real Steel (Aug 15, 2015)

It looks too 'new'.  The term 'restored' or 'not restored' means so many different things to different people.  Maybe he means that original parts were used, perhaps he considers that makes it 'original'.  

It's important that people in the old (bike, car, furniture, fill-in-the-blank) hobby/industry understand the difference between 'original' and 'restored'.  An original is basically untouched (except for maintenance and light cleaning), while restored means repainted, replated, replaced, etc.  There may be some exceptions to this, and people could bring up extremes...but that would miss the point.  Its original only once.


----------



## whizzer_motorbike_fan (Aug 17, 2015)

I don't think that is original. Even of it was it is priced way to high. If you look at the cables you can tell they aren't original and you know the brake lever isn't original because it is plastic! (At least it looks that way)  All that I know is I wouldn't pay that for it I believe it is just an older restoration.


----------



## squeedals (Aug 18, 2015)

Nice antiques in the background.........I'm always looking through the sale............some interesting clocks, barometers, cylinder player......etc.


Don


----------



## whizzer_motorbike_fan (Aug 18, 2015)

squeedals said:


> Nice antiques in the background.........I'm always looking through the sale............some interesting clocks, barometers, cylinder player......etc.
> 
> 
> Don




Yes! I was doing the same exact thing and was wondering if anyone else thought that.


----------



## bricycle (Aug 18, 2015)

yea... they used plastic levers in those days....NOT!


----------



## whizzer_motorbike_fan (Aug 18, 2015)

I was saying the same thing! Can't believe he tried to pass this as original.


----------



## Evans200 (Aug 18, 2015)

Far too nice to be original, if by "original" he means unrestored.


----------



## mrg (Aug 18, 2015)

Newer Wald sticker on bars seat looks newer and the pinstripe looks different (not og?) priced way high !


----------



## whizzer_motorbike_fan (Aug 19, 2015)

mrg said:


> Newer Wald sticker on bars seat looks newer and the pinstripe looks different (not og?) priced way high !




Never even realized a sticker was there until just right now! Also I agree with you on the pinstripes.


----------



## bricycle (Aug 19, 2015)

American Vintage Bicycle Supply said:


> Seller is asking $6500 (I'm not interested in it at that)
> 
> Claims it's not restored and is all original.
> ( I See to many repop parts)
> ...




...YEA... Original to him/her.....


----------



## mrg (Aug 19, 2015)

Just noticed the universal aftermarket chain guard


----------



## mason_man (Aug 19, 2015)

Anyone know the year of this Pacemaker? 

Ray


----------



## racie35 (Aug 20, 2015)

Reminds me of the Johnny Cash song....one piece at a time.....it's a,49,50,51,52,53,54,55,56,57,58 automobile...it's a 59,60 ,61..........

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5GhnV-6lqH8


----------



## whizzer_motorbike_fan (Aug 20, 2015)

racie35 said:


> Reminds me of the Johnny Cash song....one piece at a time.....it's a,49,50,51,52,53,54,55,56,57,58 automobile...it's a 59,60 ,61..........
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5GhnV-6lqH8




Yeah it does....used to listen to johnny cash with my grandmother and she used to love that song. I still can't believe that this guy says it's original....some people!


----------



## racie35 (Aug 20, 2015)

By the way pedal pumpers .....it's a 49 loop frame.


----------



## OldSkipTooth (Aug 20, 2015)

It is original only once, and that once was the day it left the factory. In the antique business even a "cleaning" can ruin a truly unmolested item, this could apply to a very rare bicycle too I suppose. In the business we use the term age appropriate wear, meaning the item was used, shows appropriate wear as used, but not refinished, repainted, or otherwise restored. All this being said, there is museum level conservation, which is a kind of "restore", but done with scientific accuracy that can boggle the mind and be virtually undetected in many instances.  just some food for thought, Cheers!


----------



## mason_man (Aug 20, 2015)

OldSkipTooth said:


> It is original only once, and that once was the day it left the factory. In the antique business even a "cleaning" can ruin a truly unmolested item, this could apply to a very rare bicycle too I suppose. In the business we use the term age appropriate wear, meaning the item was used, shows appropriate wear as used, but not refinished, repainted, or otherwise restored. All this being said, there is museum level conservation, which is a kind of "restore", but done with scientific accuracy that can boggle the mind and be virtually undetected in many instances.  just some food for thought, Cheers!




Now We have a proper Standard. The rest is just hog wash.

Ray

A Johnny Cash bike. Wow !


----------



## OldSkipTooth (Aug 20, 2015)

ha ha..I apologize if I sounded like a know it all. I love restoration, because generally speaking, things need a little TLC to bring out the true design qualities!


----------



## mason_man (Aug 22, 2015)

Oldskip Tooth is my Idol. Thumbs up Buddy! 

Ray


----------

